

Clojure's Approach to Polymorphism - wooby
http://www.developer.com/features/article.phpr/3878656/Clojures-Approach-to-Polymorphism-Method-Dispatch.htm

======
strlen
Here's a great introduction to how CLOS (definitely the inspiration for this)
does multiple dispatch:

[http://www.gigamonkeys.com/book/object-reorientation-
generic...](http://www.gigamonkeys.com/book/object-reorientation-generic-
functions.html)

This is also possible (perhaps, non-idiomatically) with Python and Perl:

<http://www.artima.com/weblogs/viewpost.jsp?thread=101605>

[http://search.cpan.org/dist/MooseX-
MultiMethods/lib/MooseX/M...](http://search.cpan.org/dist/MooseX-
MultiMethods/lib/MooseX/MultiMethods.pm)

